# FouFou dog fashion show - starring ... Brody!



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

We got our order from Fetch Dog today! Fantastic fast shipping! Thanks to Jessie who posted this thread for the bargains ....

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/66637-awesomely-cheap-dog-stuff.html

Here's a few of Brody modeling - 

Two coats, one is black and one is brown. I got the Small and it fits him great. They have a hole for the leash (if they wear a harness underneath) and the hood is detachable. 





































On to the hoodies ... I got one in orange, blue, and green. They are really soft and warm. They don't go down really far underneath so there shouldn't be any potty issues for the boys. They are really well made. A steal at only $5.00 each!




























I was trying to show how it doesn't go down too far underneath. HA! He wasn't impressed!



















I also got one of the little $7.00 clearance harnesses.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Aww good deals!! I'm getting my first paycheck for the year in a few days (I only work as merchandiser once in a great while lol) and I think I know what page to bookmark and come back to, hehe.

Brody is handsome as ever; makes a lovely mannequin hehe.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Brody is such a hunk! Love his new wardrobe.
Chanel has the same coat in white, I would wear it too if they made it in my size! :lol:


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

he looks like a mini lion!! love it


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Ah the awesomely stylish and debonair Brode Man!! He looks like he loves the camera and the camera definitely loves him :love1:
I love the great looking bargains!!! My fave is the green hoody and love him in the brown coat!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Brody looks so cute in all his new things. now i wish i would of ordered my girls those hoodies....


----------



## *Fiona* (Feb 18, 2012)

Aww love his little coat!  Hes such a gorgeous dog!


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

I always say Brody looks like a MODEL! 
He is so gorgeous!

Those were some super deals!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I think Brody looks like he prefers to run around naked and show off his natural physique.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Great deals and great pictures of your baby's 

Your Kitty looks like my Kitty, this is old picture she darker now


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Haha, I like the pic of him straight on, with the big fluffy hood up! Definitely checking them out.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh that handsome boy! Fetch Dog should hire him out as a model!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Mayan Groove Dog Harness | All Dog Harnesses | Quality Dog Harnesses from FetchDog
Tracy is this the harness?? It looks more colorful on the site than in your pic. I didn't know if it was just the pic or maybe a diff. collar. This one is $5


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Brody = ROCK STAR!!

love the pics


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

KittynKahlua said:


> Aww good deals!! I'm getting my first paycheck for the year in a few days (I only work as merchandiser once in a great while lol) and I think I know what page to bookmark and come back to, hehe.
> 
> Brody is handsome as ever; makes a lovely mannequin hehe.


Thanks Kat! They have some cute collars too for only $2.00. Maybe you could pick up some for your rescues?



~LS~ said:


> Brody is such a hunk! Love his new wardrobe.
> Chanel has the same coat in white, I would wear it too if they made it in my size! :lol:


I should have got him the white parka too!! LOL! Thanks LS. 



PR Punk Skater said:


> he looks like a mini lion!! love it


haha Thanks! Yeah, he does look like a lion in that pic. 



cherper said:


> Ah the awesomely stylish and debonair Brode Man!! He looks like he loves the camera and the camera definitely loves him :love1:
> I love the great looking bargains!!! My fave is the green hoody and love him in the brown coat!!


Thanks Cheryl. The hoodies are so soft, you should grab some for Finn and Leila!



elaina said:


> Brody looks so cute in all his new things. now i wish i would of ordered my girls those hoodies....


They still have a good selection, head on over. 



*Fiona* said:


> Aww love his little coat!  Hes such a gorgeous dog!


Thank you so much!



Christabelle said:


> I always say Brody looks like a MODEL!
> He is so gorgeous!
> 
> Those were some super deals!


Thanks Christa! It's fun to spoil him without breaking the bank.



Finn said:


> I think Brody looks like he prefers to run around naked and show off his natural physique.


Now you are RIGHT ABOUT THAT!!! He would prefer to not wear clothes unless it's super cold or rainy. Otherwise, he just buries himself in a blanket.



CHITheresa said:


> Great deals and great pictures of your baby's
> 
> Your Kitty looks like my Kitty, this is old picture she darker now


Awww Theresa we have matching kitties! 



KrystalLeigh said:


> Haha, I like the pic of him straight on, with the big fluffy hood up! Definitely checking them out.


Thanks Krystal. I thought he looked cute with the hood on too. 



Mel's chi's said:


> Oh that handsome boy! Fetch Dog should hire him out as a model!!


That would be fun wouldn't it! I could use his paycheck to buy him some more meat. ha ha ha ha.



cherper said:


> Mayan Groove Dog Harness | All Dog Harnesses | Quality Dog Harnesses from FetchDog
> Tracy is this the harness?? It looks more colorful on the site than in your pic. I didn't know if it was just the pic or maybe a diff. collar. This one is $5


That's the one I got! I got a different color though. I actually like the colorful one on the website better! I paid $7 though, looks like it has dropped in price! It's a nice harness but kinda stiff. It would probably work better on top of a sweater or a hoodie.



jan896 said:


> Brody = ROCK STAR!!
> 
> love the pics


Thank you Jan!! Hugs to chico and cocoa.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

He is DARLING! I cannot stop laughing at the pic with the tag on the hood!! He looks so dainty in the pics with the hood up!

He should be a model. If he could come visit in KC, Ruby could get him in with her people. He really is just gorgeous!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> He is DARLING! I cannot stop laughing at the pic with the tag on the hood!! He looks so dainty in the pics with the hood up!
> 
> He should be a model. If he could come visit in KC, Ruby could get him in with her people. He really is just gorgeous!


oh thanks Karen! You are so sweet! If he came to visit, he'd just wanna play with your girls. Who cares about the photo shoot. HA.


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh my goodness! He is one of my favorite. I absolutely adore him. So sweet. Nice modeling Brody


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i could've sworn i commented on this already at work... 
stoopid mobile web -_-

brody u are toooooo cute! i didnt know you even wore clothes. i hardly see u with them lol!. i love everythin ur mommy gots for u, sucha lucky pup! :lol:


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh too cute! I like trhe green hoodie


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

He looks good.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

OMG Tracy, the pics of Brody made my day. I know you were showing off his new wardrobe, but all I could look at is that little doll (who by the way did not look like a happy model a couple of times. lol) Hubby is out of town, but can't wait til he gets back to see these pics. By the way darling coats--I wish Lulu liked to wear clothes.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

BaileysMum said:


> Oh my goodness! He is one of my favorite. I absolutely adore him. So sweet. Nice modeling Brody


Thanks so much. He puts up with alot around here. lol



pigeonsheep said:


> i could've sworn i commented on this already at work...
> stoopid mobile web -_-
> 
> brody u are toooooo cute! i didnt know you even wore clothes. i hardly see u with them lol!. i love everythin ur mommy gots for u, sucha lucky pup! :lol:


That's the problem Pidge! I have all these clothes, but I rarely put them on him.  I do use the coats when we go for a walk but otherwise he likes to be nekkid. ha.



Audreybabypup said:


> Oh too cute! I like trhe green hoodie


Yeah, I like that color too! Very spring like!



quinnandleah said:


> He looks good.


Thanks so much! 



lulu'smom said:


> OMG Tracy, the pics of Brody made my day. I know you were showing off his new wardrobe, but all I could look at is that little doll (who by the way did not look like a happy model a couple of times. lol) Hubby is out of town, but can't wait til he gets back to see these pics. By the way darling coats--I wish Lulu liked to wear clothes.


ha ha you're right. He wasn't too impressed I kept changing outfits on him and taking pics. He'd much rather PLAY. I had to keep bribing him with the ball and even that wasn't working too well. ha ha.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

He'll be the hunk of the walk in those,watch out Brody all those females will have their eye on you


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I love the hoodies! Gracie and Diesel would both look great in that orange!

And Brody looks like a little doll in all of it!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Brody looks great in all those outfits..but I love him in the green hoodie ....


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Brody, you sure are styling there man!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

He's soooo handsome & his new goodies look so great on him! I'm gonna have to check out this website & see if they still have some deals... Hmmm...


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Brody looks SO good in all of his new goodies! He looks AWESOME in the orange!!!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Brody is sooo handsome! Great deals!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

michele said:


> He'll be the hunk of the walk in those,watch out Brody all those females will have their eye on you


lol Thanks Michele!



kimr said:


> I love the hoodies! Gracie and Diesel would both look great in that orange!
> And Brody looks like a little doll in all of it!


Thanks so much! 



nabi said:


> Brody looks great in all those outfits..but I love him in the green hoodie ....


I like the green hoodie too. They are really soft and comfortable. 



pam6400 said:


> Oh Brody, you sure are styling there man!


ha Thanks Pam! 



MChis said:


> He's soooo handsome & his new goodies look so great on him! I'm gonna have to check out this website & see if they still have some deals... Hmmm...


Heather, you cant go wrong at those cheap prices. 



~*Jessie*~ said:


> Brody looks SO good in all of his new goodies! He looks AWESOME in the orange!!!


Thanks again Jessie for posting that awesome sale! I like him in orange too, especially since our soon to be son-in-law is on the UVA staff. 



hershey109 said:


> Brody is sooo handsome! Great deals!


Thanks so much. 

I appreciate all the nice comments guys!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwww........Brody is so cute!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

BellaLina's Mom said:


> Awwwwwwwwww........Brody is so cute!


thanks so much! I think we need to see some new pics of Miss Bella and Miss Lina!


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

Brody looks gangsta in his new hoodie!
In a totally cool way of course! Too cute
for his own good.


----------

